# 9000S questions.



## veedubz (May 4, 2009)

Got a 9000S about a year ago. First time shooting it was just the other day. I know waited a year to try it out. Great little shooter. Put a couple hundred rounds through it without incedent. My question is, why can I not find anyhting about this gun? Nothing on the Beretta website or anything? Also just noticed a slight malfunction with one of the magazines. On the mag with the flip down pinky rest.....everything works fine. On the standard mag...the slide catch won't work. I think I can just buy another mag and it will work. Am I wrong to assume that?


----------



## Recycooler (Apr 7, 2009)

My wife carries that gun in 9mm,We had to send it back to Beretta to get the ejector fixed,since then we have had no problems.here is a link with some infohttp://www.beretta-e.org/index.php?title=9000S


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I've got one and although I only have about 100 rounds through it, it's been problem free.


----------

